# [SOLVED] usb keyboard and mouse not working in Ubuntu (Linux Mint)



## pokemoncatdog

Hi,

Last night every worked just find, now today my keyboard and mouse (usb as I have no ps2 ports) are not working in Linux Mint (ubuntu). I dont know what is worng.

The keyboard works with the bios, grub, linux mint recovery mode, and the with the live cd, but not with the installed Linux mint (ubuntu). 

Can't use recovery mode because "* could not access PID file for nmbd" but can you live cd if needed.

Ubnutu will boot all the way up to the gui, but I see a keyboard and mouse IO error on boot. I can see this because I turned off the boot screen using grub, so I would see what the error was. It is the very last thing I see before, it opens the GUI. Keyboard dose work in till just before the gui opens. 

My usb setup in the bios is:
Usb memory type: base memory (64k)
usb keybaord/storeage suport: Enabled
usb mouse support: enabled
onchip usb: v.1.1+v2.0
usb resume from s3/s4: enabled

*Posted using Linux Mint live CD. I love the thing, can use my pc when the installed os is not working right.*


----------



## wmorri

*Re: usb keyboard and mouse not working in Ubuntu (Linux Mint)*

Hi,

Can you give us the make and model of the keyboard and mouse? Also you keep throwing around the names Mint and Ubuntu. I am not sure if you are know but they are different distros. Mint is its own distro but is based on Ubuntu. I just don't want you to think that they are one in the same.

Cheers!


----------



## pokemoncatdog

*Re: usb keyboard and mouse not working in Ubuntu (Linux Mint)*

I use Linux Mint (based on Ubuntu). Hope that helps.

The mouse is a ms comfort optical mouse 3000 (usb, no converter) and the keybord is a sakar model no: 90050ns with an Ultra USB TO 2-PORT PS/2 Splitter Cable

Its not the keyborad (using converter) or mouse as they work with my netbook (Linux Mint).


----------



## soymoe

*Re: usb keyboard and mouse not working in Ubuntu (Linux Mint)*

May be this problem is a bug or error of linux version in the hardware detection and save the system configuration. Try download other version and save the configuration to the hard disk.


----------



## pokemoncatdog

*Re: usb keyboard and mouse not working in Ubuntu (Linux Mint)*

Justed move all of my data to 2nd portion and reinstalled Linux Mint its now working.


----------



## SirGeeO

^bugs totally suck. Glad to see your up and running again.


----------

